

Tell me what's wrong with this thing I built recently :) - andyjdavis
http://www.whatpeoplearesayingaboutus.com

======
unalone
So you're basically just opening a bunch of silly links in tabs? No attempt to
aggregate the data or give me anything useful?

This was like when I made the Google All In One Page that had iframes opening
to Gmail and Google Cal and Google Search. It's pointless.

~~~
andyjdavis
Quite possibly... I'm thinking about aggregating it in some way rather than
just iframing (my quick and dirty solution to just get something done). Thus
far I haven't thought of any meaningful post processing I would do other than
putting all the data on one page.

Simple aggregation seems like it would take more development time and provide
something that doesnt provide anymore value than it does now. Sooooo I need
some sort of value adding post processing before this becomes useful to anyone
but me...

Thankyou. You've been very helpful :)

Andrew.

------
andyjdavis
Something I put together in about 2 hours while caring for my brother. Food
poisoning while on holiday. Awesome.

Anyhow, I have it as my homepage and think its handy but I'm going to be blind
to its problems what with it being my (quickly thrown together) baby.

I hereby invite you to point out problems with the implementation and why its
a dumb idea to start with :)

